# Post some info on rehearsal Spaces!!!



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

I though a thread like this was missing.

OK guys, where are all those evasive rehearsal spaces!!

You could post the city/area, rates, maybe equipment, and tyour experience...

I'll start:

1. Toronto (Sheppard & Yonge), it's called 199 Studios, and they charge $50 for a block of 3 hrs. They have 2 rooms, and I've only been to the big one, it has good equipment, with the highlight being the drumset.


----------



## pretaanluxis (Feb 12, 2006)

North Vancouver off highway 1: NAL Sound

$18.00 / Hr

Been there a few times...really nice big rooms with PA & mixer/Bass Amp/Cabs/Mics free...usually they are only open certain weeknights if your not a regular. 

http://www.nalsound.com


Anyone know good rehersal spaces in downtown Van?


----------

